# Florence



## 96726 (Nov 17, 2005)

Has anybody been to the campsite in Florence called Michelangelo? I am going in March.
Marg


----------



## navman (May 10, 2005)

Hi

Really nice. If you can the bottom pitches are a bit quieter ( although in March it may be quiet anyway).

Very easy to get to the city centre and a great viewing place just up the hill. I was also told that the bottom pitches have 6 amp....

Have a good one

bob


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

marg said:


> Has anybody been to the campsite in Florence called Michelangelo? I am going in March.
> Marg


Yes we were there, very good for touring the city.

Nightmare in the wet, if it looks like rain make sure you get a pitch on the high ground. Some pitches are a bit difficult to get on to. Get there as early as possable as the site fills up very quickly as the day goes on. It's a short stay site so many pitches are available most days.

Easy walk into the city, via Piazza Michelangelo. fantastic views.

Our forence photos are at http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...oto_Gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

Regards

Don


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

Personally we didn't fancy that one due to the steepness of the site roads and footpaths but that was an "us" thing.
We stayed at a site on the edge of the city and caught the bus in every day...get your tickets at the office in the morning.

nobby


----------



## 96726 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi Nobby
What was the campsite that you stayed at please ?
Marg


----------



## 88905 (May 10, 2005)

marg

Villa Camerata
Viale Righi 2/4
Firenze

tel;- 055601451
fax;- 055610300


----------



## 96726 (Nov 17, 2005)

Thanks Nobby, We will look into that site.
Marg


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

We looked at going to Michelangelo this year, but in the end never went to florence, anybody know if its suitable for an RV?

Olley


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Olley;

Worth an email to them to ask;

[email protected]

heres their website;

http://www.campeggi.com/count_url.asp?url=www.ecvacanze.it&ID=1384

pete.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

olley said:


> We looked at going to Michelangelo this year, but in the end never went to florence, anybody know if its suitable for an RV?
> 
> Olley


Olley,

It's a very tight turn into the site. The roads are narrow and in places it's park were you can.

Personally I would not take an RV in there but, I'm getting passed it these days and tend to be a bit more cautious.

The city is well worth a visit though.

Don


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

thanks peejay, just emailed them.

hi don if they say i can I might give it a try next year. Wife hopefully will have past her hgv by then and I will let her drive. :lol: 

Olley


----------



## nobbythehobby (May 9, 2005)

I'll be interested to hear what they say about that one. The site roads are certainly tight but I do recall seeing some larger vehicles down at the bottom. Can't remember any RV's though. Italian pitches are small at the best of times.

I would thoroughly recommend it if you can go there - not necessarily for the site facilities (which are okay) but for its' location. There are some great views from some of the pitches and sitting outside your van looking over the city really makes you feel that you are somewhere special. One of the few places that I have not baulked at £20 a night!

As Don says, the views from the nearby Piazza Michelangelo are terrific and a walk there on a nice evening is magical. Saturday evening on the Piazza was an education - exquisitely dressed young men openly meeting wealthy looking older women. Can't think what that was all about!.

Some places in Europe are unmissable and Florence is one of them. I usually avoid camping in Cities but this is one place where doing so will enhance the experience.

Nobby


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Julie and I visited Michelangelo site last year in our MH and it wasnt the roads that were tight tbh it was the low olive trees that were the problem 

the electricity was a pain also as its very low ampeage and trips all the time !!

But apart from these niggles, superb views over the city, easy to get to the city, can walk down the hill which is easy going and get bus back to right outside the campsite.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

thanks nobby sounds great, just found it on google bit difficult to tell but looks possible, will let you know what they say.

Olley


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Just had a reply:

Our campsite is right next to the Piazzale Michelangelo, on a hill side full of olive trees. We are easy to reach by car, camper or bus, right along a tree shadowed drive, next to the centre of Florence. But one can also walk here from the city centre in about 15 minutes or come by bus number 12 or 13 which run every 15 minutes. All the pitches for tents, campers, caravans have a lovely panoramic view over the city, grassy ground and are equipped with electricity and water connections.

Now then if you are planning to come with your own tent, camper or caravan we do not take any reservations. We have also pitches for camping cars with over *7 metres*, so in the winter period we will find a good pitch for you.

Whats an extra 3 metres :lol: I hope to give it a try next year.

Now where did i put that chainsaw, Nuke

olley


----------

